# Silkworms VS Dubia Roaches



## ShaunH101 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all,

As the title, what do you think would be a better staple feeder?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

hmm a question i cannot answer 

however, a bit of both of them would be better all round


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Kuja said:


> hmm a question i cannot answer
> 
> however, a bit of both of them would be better all round


i would say depends on animal tbh but personally i believe roaches beat everything but it is always best to feed all types such as roaches silk worms meal worms crickets hoppers etc


----------

